# A Bit of a Brag



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We never got any interest in the nearly 6 mo old % buckling.
It was high time someone fed _us_ for a change. So we hauled him in yesterday.
The processer called this am saying it was the best looking goat he'd ever done & is interested in some for himself in the future. We shall see.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow that IS high praise! Awesome.  And I hope he tastes delicious!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's totally awesome! Great job


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome, Nancy!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is definitely high praise


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's great Nancy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good! Never hurts to have another sale source.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For sure Karen!
Many yrs ago I brought oh, maybe 23 Cornish Crosses in. Lots of folks in these parts brought in scraggly numbers from free chick day who had dysplasia & none of mine did.
I love hearing how good my stock looks but compliments need the green along with.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

20 minutes before closing time, I ask Bob if he got any call from the processer.
No sooner did those words come out when the phone rang.
We have 62# of meat from an estimated live weight of 125#.
Steaks tomorrow & spag on Sunday.
It's been a long time since we've had chevon.:cowboy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Enjoy Nancy


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you post pics of your finished goat meal? I like food :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when you pick up your packages drop off some business cards. That way you can be sure he wont forget to call you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Unexpected company tonite. The meat isn't frozen so we having spag.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Drippins*

Drippins from one lb ground & one lb Italian sausage

Drippin


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a stellar packaged meat/live weight %!! For some reason your photo isn't coming through for me but I'm sure it was all delicious. Were the steaks fairly tender?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Not exactly tender but not tough either. The meat is pretty dense.
I used my "Chevon Heaven" recipe. It wasn't very photogenic but the outstanding flavor made up for it.


----------

